# reading of the zimmerman verdict



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

well im starting to feel like a cornered cat.

They read the king verdict on a wednesday riots were immediate. 55 people died and 2k injured that day.

do you think they will give notice before reading the verdict? allow everyone to get home and not be caught downtown shopping at work or trying to get home. I have advise friend to go get at least 1+2 weeks of food in case the stores are rioted or transportation is slowed or just to minimize circulating if you dont have to.

will we wake up to marshall law? what does that include? i hear the senario but not the details. how can we encourage the powers to wait for people to get home...

some think the result will be read as early as this weekend, but soon. im scared. the hate is brewing.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

For sure, I agree with you, the hate is brewing, and the pot is boiling over..
I think there will be no warning, and you are wise to be ready, as far as getting home or getting stuck in the middle "of a all out riot", I am very concerned for you, I hope you are safe and sound whenever they read "the verdict". My fiance lives in a predominantly latino neighborhood, and where I live, there is a very small amount of people that might cause trouble, but if this goes on for two weeks, I'll be in Arkansas on Vacation, and yes, we will be loaded to the gills..
Hoping for the best, preparing for the worst. I wish you the best...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thank you deebo. i live in upper middle class area of the san fernando valley. sherman oaks, taluca lake, valley village, but its just that trouble is just a block away. the mansions that surround my apt building may attract badness. 
Im mainly concerned with marshall law coming round taking my few side arms and little bit of ammo that i do have for protection. I have moved my sons ammo hoard and his gun collection to a place in santa barbara so his things are safe. the bad part would be leaving my area if shit really got bad to a safer further from the city area.

i have several concerns. losing what i do have to marshall law and not being able to protect myself. and how am i sposed to be have? I was about 20-21 when the king riots went to long beach. call me gun shy.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

The defence is suppose to end its case Wed. So could be as soon as Thur that there is a verdict.

Sanford police never never charged Zimmerman with a crime as there wasn't a case against him. It was obuma running his mouth & pushing for charges. And if the jury goes by the facts there still is no case against Zimmerman.

But as with anything, its best to be prepared. I suspect there will be places that people will want to riot no matter what the verdict is.


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2013)

it's in their nature to riot...hello if a Detroit team wins a championship they burn down half a city block. Best to have enough food and supplies for a few days or take a short vacation in my opinion. It's a shame the moral fiber of our country is eroding fast.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I feel you, I was there two weeks before the riots, and was freaked out by them. I have been worrying lately also, the news would probably depict me as a "gun and ammo hoarder", if they came to do an inventory. Apartment buildings are tough, becouse you aren't supposed to modify things, I have almost all my gear "hidden", where LEO might find it, but a burglar/theif would never. Sticky situation, not wanting to be sitting on a stockpile, but not wanting it out of your site at the same time. 
I hope marshall law wouldn't go around collecting, but, this is what they really want, so it may start. I dont know , hard decisions, I will p.m. you a few of my ideas, but you are in a pickle.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

It will give them an excuse to grab a new pair of shoes and a big screen tv!!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i wonder is marshall law city or county or just effected area? i certainly dont want to have all my eggs in one basket. if i do have to leave unarmed i dont stay unarmed.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

We lived in Riverside on the 91. I still remember all the CHP and sherriff cars heading toward LA that night. I spent the night with a UZI in my lap courtesy of the head of the campus PD where I was working. As scary as it was I didn't have the bad feeling I have now. I guess the fact that the media will whip this into a frenzy so they can cover it. At least we had Chief Gates on watch. Stay safe and watch your six!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Shotlady, I wish I could write that there is nothing to worry about, but it's simply not the case. I'm afraid if Zimmerman is found not guilty, there will be riots, my guess it in most part, the law will stand back and allow it to happen. Be very careful, you outta make plans to leave not only L.A. but the whole crazy state (with perhaps the most northern part of Calf) the loonies have taken over that place many years ago.


----------



## RedbeardTheZombieHunter (May 12, 2013)

If a "not guilty" verdict comes down and all hell breaks loose, I'd like to be there with my BOV to run point out of town! There's not too much that would be able to stop a caravan if my beast is in the lead! A crowd of rioters? YEAH SURE! If they don't have the brains enough to get out of the way, they deserve to become part of the big red stain on the street! If they think I'll stop so they can "Reginald Denny" my ass, OH ARE THEY IN FOR A BIG OL DIESEL FLAVORED SURPRISE!!!!! lol


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

There is nothing I can do to prevent crazy people from doing what crazy people do, regardless of which way the verdict comes down. We have prepared as well as we can; the rest in in God's hands now.

On the concern of martial law, I highly doubt this will become out of control enough to even consider martial law. But if it does come to that, all I can say is look around at this board and the thousands of others just like it. Good luck with gubmint's martial law... Guns? What guns? Oh, I sold those to a guy name Rufus who gave his address as "the '78 Monte Carlo over on 34th street..."


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I've had the talk with my wife about what to do the day the verdict is read. We've covered what to have with her as well as multiple routes to take. I'll also make sure the radios are charged up.

She works at a major hospital and would likely be considered essential personnel in the event of large scale civil unrest. I'm not liking that at all, but if she had to be stuck somewhere, there are worse places I guess.

The one thing going for us is that if there are going to be race riots in our immediate area someone is going to have to bus them in...


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I think it would be smart Shotlady to be prepared ahead of time and not be in town. Consider taking some time off if not just the day and go somewhere out of town. Bugout with your gear and guns to a friends or a safe hotel out of town, before the verdict is read. Then come back when everything has cooled off.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Until recently, marshal law would not have even entered anyone's mind. Now, with this admin, it is a possibility. What a sad state this country is in.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Personally I dont think this one is going to be at the Jury very long at all. I think the verdict is going to come pretty quick. Under the best of circumstances with whats been made public from a fact stand point, Id be blown out of my socks if they come back with a guilty verdict. That being said a large part of our society will not accept that and as such I am sure there will be some civil unrest. Will it rise to the level of what we saw in LA? I dont know but I am sure we will be finding out soon!

Going by the store this afternoon might be a prudent thing to do and stock up on a couple weeks worth of fresh veggies and meat and perhaps some canned goods just in case. Definitely might want to top off the vehicles on the way home from work and fill the spare gas cans. Might wanna make sure you got at least 2 gallons of water per a person for the next week or so stashed away as well. Would also probably be a good time to test fire the genset as well just in case its needed. I guess beyond that we will just have to stand by while the ship is in a turn and comes about...


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If Zimmerman is found not guilty, they will riot
If he is found guilty (of something) they will riot in celebration. 
Either way it could be ugly, prepare accordingly.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I must admit, although I live I in the suburbs of a major city, Houston, I would not want to be near some cities like la, Chicag, Detroit and New York. Houston PD doesn't put up with riots. The only thing I can say is that usually these racists show their intelligence and burn down there own neighborhoods. That will most likely be the case. If, and it's a big if, they moved toward other neighborhoods I think they'd have a large surprise. 

I also seriously doubt, and hope too, that martial law would not be an issue. Even if it was, no one but no one would take my supplies... Ever. 

So, hope for the best, prepare for the worst. 

Oh, and I think if a verdict is reached it will be a weekday and not a weekend. The reason being is that "they" want people at work and not home getting riled up. Little do they realize that most of the rioters actually don't work.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Personally I dont think this one is going to be at the Jury very long at all. I think the verdict is going to come pretty quick. Under the best of circumstances with whats been made public from a fact stand point, Id be blown out of my socks if they come back with a guilty verdict. That being said a large part of our society will not accept that and as such I am sure there will be some civil unrest. Will it rise to the level of what we saw in LA? I dont know but I am sure we will be finding out soon!
> 
> Going by the store this afternoon might be a prudent thing to do and stock up on a couple weeks worth of fresh veggies and meat and perhaps some canned goods just in case. Definitely might want to top off the vehicles on the way home from work and fill the spare gas cans. Might wanna make sure you got at least 2 gallons of water per a person for the next week or so stashed away as well. Would also probably be a good time to test fire the genset as well just in case its needed. I guess beyond that we will just have to stand by while the ship is in a turn and comes about...


They may find him guilty for political and racist expediency. I have little faith in our justice system and our populace of jurors.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> They may find him guilty for political and racist expediency. I have little faith in our justice system and our populace of jurors.


That's sorta my thoughts too, O.J. was found not guilty to avoid riots, my fear is Zimmerman will be found guilty for the same reason.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Perhaps Chantal will hit and keep a lot of the rioters home.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> That's sorta my thoughts too, O.J. was found not guilty to avoid riots, my fear is Zimmerman will be found guilty for the same reason.


I am kinda thinkin the same thing. I hope I am wrong but I have lost faith in our justice system.. 20 Years ago I wouldn't have thought twice about it. Now, I'm just not sure.. I hope I am wrong!!!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Perhaps Chantal will hit and keep a lot of the rioters home.


Wouldn't that be perfect..


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

In previous riots LEO has shown up to confiscate weapons after they were displayed. Then they left and the looters returned and those businesses were looted and burned. Show presence and awareness and try to avoid displaying weaponry. This will have to be a case by case judgement because at some point only a display if not the use of a weapon may be required to save you and yours.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If the defense wraps up it's case today as expected, there will still be closing arguments. That would take at least one day (Thurs). Several of the so called trial experts I have heard from think the jury has already made up it's mind.
But I'm sure they will drag out deliberations to give a certain appearance to the process. So that means a verdict announced maybe late Friday, or on Saturday.
We do not have TV anymore, but both the wife and I monitor local and national news on the internet. If something goes down this weekend I will be vigilant. We are in a rural area, on a dead end street with only one way in or out, and anyone that looks out of place will stand out for sure. 
I do, however, work inside the perimeter of the Cracktown district of Jacksonville, so I hope the manure does not fly during working hours. I have beefed up my usual vehicle carry of two handguns with a rifle just in case. 30 caliber, of course.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

The defense rests.. closing arguments tomorrow.. To the jury late tomorrow or Friday. I really would be surprised if they release a verdict over the weekend. Even if the jury comes back after an hour, I'll be the politico's will get involved and interrupt the judicial process until Monday. I think either way, there will be riots. With that said, unless you live in a major city that has experienced them before, I doubt many will be impacted. But as always.. be prepared. We are in the suburbs and I've told my wife, no travel to the city or near it until this is over.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Why be worried? When OJ was found not guilty nobody rioted, there was nothing noteworthy at all. It was just another day. Besides, Zimmerman is Hispanic. There is no way anyone's angst could possibly be directed at Caucasians because of a not guilty verdict in favor of a Hispanic defendant. Right?.............Right?


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

To the OP, do you live in or near the ghetto? If not, I would not worry about it. I doubt angry mobs will migrate to your neighborhood and knock down you door. I'd advise you to stay home and watch the results on your TV or radio. Most of the rioting, if any, will occur in major cities and in poverty neighborhoods.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The jury will announce their verdict as soon as it is reached.
They have been seguestered and want to go home and get on with their lives.
I don't think they will delay over the weekend if not necessary.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Shot Lady I wish you luck. Hopefully it will just all be hype and go away. The entire problem was started by the press and they should be held accountable if anything happens.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Funny how we are all talking about the bad stuff that will happen with a NOT GUILTY verdict. Nobody is expecting much trouble at all with a guilty verdict. Guess that pretty clearly show which group is expected to cause problems.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

PrepperThyAngus said:


> To the OP, do you live in or near the ghetto? If not, I would not worry about it. I doubt angry mobs will migrate to your neighborhood and knock down you door. I'd advise you to stay home and watch the results on your TV or radio. Most of the rioting, if any, will occur in major cities and in poverty neighborhoods.


Angry mobs might not be a problem in every area but there's certain to be some random "revenge" violence and that could happen any place. I live in a small town near a big city and I am certainly going to have my guard up for trouble.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> The defense rests.. closing arguments tomorrow.. To the jury late tomorrow or Friday. I really would be surprised if they release a verdict over the weekend. Even if the jury comes back after an hour, I'll be the politico's will get involved and interrupt the judicial process until Monday. I think either way, there will be riots. With that said, unless you live in a major city that has experienced them before, I doubt many will be impacted. But as always.. be prepared. We are in the suburbs and I've told my wife, no travel to the city or near it until this is over.


Same here, no reason at all to go into the city.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Not really a matter of where you live, but a matter of where you are when/ if people riot. I may be at home, I may be at walmart, but the ratio where i live is somewhere around 40% native americans, 40% white, and the last 20% being mexican and black. I don't know tyhese numbers to be facts..Now, where my fiance lives and works in the "warzone" of Alb. NM it is much more diversified and mixed, I hope no-one reacts with violence, but after hearing some of the commercials on the radio, "asking people not to riot, that the police have their backs", I expect unrest at whatever verdict is handed down. Personally, I am on high alert, and so is the "little lady", I cant believe the media hype this trial has recieved, how many white on black, how many black on white, and how many mexican on black shootings have happened since this particular shooting? Not that I condone any shooting, but from what io have read, saw, and understand, IF im on my back, fighting for my life, I will shoot you, no matter what..


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

I think martial law is a pretty long shot. The riots that will happen because of a not guilty verdict will most likely be around New York, Florida, high pop poverty areas.



Pir8fan said:


> Angry mobs might not be a problem in every area but there's certain to be some random "revenge" violence and that could happen any place. I live in a small town near a big city and I am certainly going to have my guard up for trouble.


I agree


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

vandelescrow said:


> Shot Lady I wish you luck. Hopefully it will just all be hype and go away. The entire problem was started by the press and they should be held accountable if anything happens.


Several internet outfits have shown that the federal DOJ spent money on several different occasions to send agents to Sanford to be involved in protests. I think that if the chain was followed from the appointment of a special prosecuter all the way back up the line it would lead to Holder and maybe even Obama.
The press, after all, are just Obama's lap dogs.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

The press will never be held accountable for anything in this. I very seriously doubt we'll see any rioting in our area but it is possible even if it's highly unlikely. For those of you that may be in areas more prone to rioting, stay safe and take care of yourselves. Protect your families and what is yours using whatever means necessary. 

-Infidel


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

Hopefully there will be no civil unrest, but aren't these some of the situations we prepare for? A good portion of the folks on this forum seem to be situationally aware, which puts you in a far better situation than most people. Remember your plans, training that you have done and your preps.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> They may find him guilty for political and racist expediency. I have little faith in our justice system and our populace of jurors.


I need to buy lotto tickets today... Prediction seems to be coming true. News today indicates that the judge will tell the jury they can convict on other charges like manslaughter. Trust in our judicial system.... If we can't convict you for what you've been charged, we'll come up with something else.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> I need to buy lotto tickets today... Prediction seems to be coming true. News today indicates that the judge will tell the jury they can convict on other charges like manslaughter. Trust in our judicial system.... If we can't convict you for what you've been charged, we'll come up with something else.


In the state of Florida I do believe if you are charged with crime, ie Murder 2 , you can be found guilty of murder 3 / lesser charges. It was already on the books the judge was just reminding them what the law was. It wasn't like "oh shit we cant get him on 2nd degree so I will tell the jury they can convict lower"


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

KillSwitch said:


> In the state of Florida I do believe if you are charged with crime, ie Murder 2 , you can be found guilty of murder 3 / lesser charges. It was already on the books the judge was just reminding them what the law was. It wasn't like "oh shit we cant get him on 2nd degree so I will tell the jury they can convict lower"


And do believe it's complete BS. Charged with murder 2, convicted of murder 2 or free. Yeah, I understand it's on the books but it doesn't make it right. It just opens the door for political and racial decisions, not pure jurist decisions.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> And do believe it's complete BS. Charged with murder 2, convicted of murder 2 or free. Yeah, I understand it's on the books but it doesn't make it right. It just opens the door for political and racial decisions, not pure jurist decisions.


I think it might be there for real criminals. The Prosecution tries for a high charge that they might get and if not they know they can get a lower. Opposed to trying for the lowest one that they know they can get and not going for higher that they might and getting public backlash for not perusing the harshest punishment possible.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

That would be best for Z because they can't make Murder 2. I just heard though the DA did file on all possible counts from manslaughter to child abuse. Lame. I think they will be pressured to convict him of ADW (assault with a deadly weapon) or something light.

As to the OP it's always best to be prepared, but I think the case was so poor for the prosecution that rioting is not likely. Well unless the DOJ sends its motivators out (jk)...



Piratesailor said:


> And do believe it's complete BS. Charged with murder 2, convicted of murder 2 or free. Yeah, I understand it's on the books but it doesn't make it right. It just opens the door for political and racial decisions, not pure jurist decisions.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Just when you think it can't get any worse. The prosecution is now trying to get child abuse and 3rd degree murder added.. You know it is because they are afraid they will find him NOT GUILTY!! 

You know, I ALMOST wish one time the whites would riot if he is found guilty! I mean really, they are afraid of black riots if he's found not guilty.. Imagine the damage we could do if we stooped to their level.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This judge is so inept and so obviously has an anti-Zimmerman agenda she has already provided multiple grounds for an appeal, if necessary.
The positive thing, in my mind, is that two of the jurors have a Florida Concealed Weapon or Firearm License (that's the official name of it here in Florida). Hopefully they paid attention to the part of their license class that discussed legal issues.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This judge is so inept and so obviously has an anti-Zimmerman agenda she has already provided multiple grounds for an appeal, if necessary.
> The positive thing, in my mind, is that two of the jurors have a Florida Concealed Weapon or Firearm License (that's the official name of it here in Florida). Hopefully they paid attention to the part of their license class that discussed legal issues.


They only need one for a hung jury. At least that would guarantee another trial maybe with a more just judge.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This judge is so inept and so obviously has an anti-Zimmerman agenda she has already provided multiple grounds for an appeal, if necessary.
> The positive thing, in my mind, is that two of the jurors have a Florida Concealed Weapon or Firearm License (that's the official name of it here in Florida). Hopefully they paid attention to the part of their license class that discussed legal issues.


This judge is obviously anti Zimmerman.. It just amazes me how much she keeps bending over for the prosecution! Our justice system absolutely sucks!!!!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Well how bout that!!! I see the judge ruled against the 3rd degree murder charge.. Maybe there is hope.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

he will be convicted. Might be jaywalking but he will be convicted. Politics and racist require it.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I think they might convict him of something lessor but I can't see how any right minded individual would allow M2 without reasonable doubt after that trial.

Lets jus add I'm not planning on visiting Oakland, CA in the next 48 hours.



Piratesailor said:


> he will be convicted. Might be jaywalking but he will be convicted. Politics and racist require it.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I agree, politics and race will see him convicted one way or another.. Our system has gone downhill so far int he past 25yrs. It makes me want to puke how the media has so much to do with the justice system any more..


----------



## RedbeardTheZombieHunter (May 12, 2013)

*OMFG! Take a look at this!*

OK, I know there's not much here in this thread to laugh about, but I just found this pic on Facebook and after I caught my breath, I had to share it here!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is something interesting...

Report: Justice Dept Backed Trayvon Martin Rallies


----------

